# Dirty soap



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

So me and the wife were walking in Kroger and was looking for some beard oil tho I didn't find any I found some soap the thing that caught my eye was the word god I picked it up and there was a lot to read but on the front it said cleanliness is close to godliness then it said all organic oils and there were only two ingredients I couldn't read well I but it because it said god and I support any one that is willing in this PC culture to use there freedoms I get home and read my wife's shampoo wow the chemicals I found were nasty to say the least acid and ether were just some of them I then look at my kids "soft baby" soap and same dam thing I have used the dr bronner's soap now for three weeks and couldn't be more happy its super concentrated and only takes 3-5 drops to wash from head to toe and there's 17 other uses for it me my wife and kids have bin using it and still only have used maybe an inch best part only $14.99 for 32oz just though some would like to know aloha








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Que?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

.
,
;
!
?


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

Trying to tell u guys the last stuff that's in soap that they say cleans you 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Whitebassfisher said:


> .
> ,
> ;
> !
> ?


When writing... The reader appreciates the above.


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

You're saying god is cleaning me?


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

fy0834 said:


> When writing... The reader appreciates the above.
> 
> View attachment 3445865












Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

the toninator said:


> You're saying god is cleaning me?


I am saying if a company is willing to put the name of our heavenly Father on there product despite the **** they get from libs I am happy to support them

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

MAKAI said:


> I am saying if a company is willing to put the name of our heavenly Father on there product despite the **** they get from libs I am happy to support them
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

MAKAI said:


> I am saying if a company is willing to put the name of our heavenly Father on there product despite the **** they get from libs I am happy to support them
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


So regardless of what kind of people they may be, the quality or lack there of you will blindly support anyone selling god?


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

the toninator said:


> So regardless of what kind of people they may be, the quality or lack there of you will blindly support anyone selling god?


Who am I to judge what type of people they are.there product is good I looked it up before I got it but the main reason it peeked my interest was due to the fact that they had gods name on there product. I am not telling you or anyone else to buy it.I am telling you what I did and why also that there's nasty stuff in other soaps.If you don't buy it or don't know god or support people willing to put bubble quotes on there product then don't I could care less what you do with your life

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emanuel_Bronner


----------



## MAKAI (Jan 5, 2016)

fishingcacher said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emanuel_Bronner


Good read thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## JannyLi (Jan 14, 2019)

Oh you may try this [URL=https://oilscenter.com/soap-melt-goat's-milk]Soap & Melt Goat's Milk, it looks good and smells good too


----------

